# Newbie



## Kara Bechard-Smith (Apr 25, 2020)

Raised hunting morels in IL jidt moved here from Florida. I live in Wickliffe lookong for suggestions for places to go shroomimg.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

Well, you're up by Lake Erie, which keeps things cold in the Spring, so you'll probably come on late. Maybe look for public parks that are still open? Are there any old rail lines that have been converted to bike trails? And I mean OLD rail lines! The railroads used to spray some serious herbicides along them! There are some bike trails in our area where the rail lines were abandoned 40-50 years ago. I figure the amount of rain that has fallen in that time should have flushed that crap out of the soil. I've heard, and read, that old rail lines can be hot spots.

I don't know if Holden Arboretum allow mushroom hunting on it's property, but I might be worth checking. Above all, do NOT hunt in the Cuyahoga Valley National Recreation Area! Any and all hunting and gathering is strictly verboten! Lots of people thought it's a National "Park". It is not, and the rules are entirely different! Lots of folk got busted early on. Maybe check the Cleveland Metroparks website to see what their regs are. If they're like the country metroparks here, it's also not permitted.

Good luck finding some place.


----------

